# Saved another one!!



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Found myself borrowing a full size pickup from one friend and a car trailer from another on Saturday to score on some parts cars for my '85. This was in response to an ad on CL for two FREE QSW's a short distance from me in the SF bay area. 
I initially thought I'd just be taking one, so I had a choice between a Colorado car and a Washington car. Both are red, the WA car is non power but with a complete roof rack, perfect dash, rear cargo cover, beautiful Recaro style seats, nice snowflakes and it ran awesome after some cajoling under the hood. Ran great, amazing considering the car had been sitting for 3 years. 
So I took the WA car, even though some of the parts I needed most is a complete driver door power window regulator and door panel which my '85 lacks (previous owner put a crank on an otherwise power car







) 
But, on the drive back, I kept looking in the rearview mirror at the car and decided to register, insure and drive it. Scored BIG time!
I'll be going back for the second car tonight, I'll need that window regulator!




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Saved another one!! (Row1Rich)*

Nice!!! I'm glad they went to somebody who cares.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*









Odd, that it has the "sport seats" yet no headrest in the back seats


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_








Odd, that it has the "sport seats" yet no headrest in the back seats









Same with mine.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMk3* »_
Same with mine.

Yeah, I just checked and my '85 also with sport seats, there're no headrests in the back in that one either. Was it an option on some of them or something?


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*

mines an 86 though


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

Drove the car today, it needs a little work. Wheel bearing and brakes need going through. I'm going to leave it with Tim at Tomas Sport Tuning for the next week while I'm in San Diego, he'll have it all ready to be a daily by the time I get back. Wohoo!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Love the red.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Love the red.

Red, white, pink, they're all represented on this car. Sitting in the CA sun 3 miles from the ocean for 3 years will do that to single stage paint. The paint is beat, it will need a refresh soon.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*

Not too shabby for free.


----------



## Hindenburg (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Saved another one!! (Row1Rich)*

AMAZING FIND!!! That interior looks really clean! I'm shocked the cargo cover and cross bars were included, and in such good shape!


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Saved another one!! (Row1Rich)*

Are you going to be parting out the other car? If so i might be interested in some stuff. I live in Dixon, near Sacramento, So im kinda close to where you are.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Saved another one!! (sttngboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sttngboy* »_Are you going to be parting out the other car? If so i might be interested in some stuff. I live in Dixon, near Sacramento, So im kinda close to where you are. 

The car is in Berkeley at TST, what do you need?


----------

